# Tommasini Diamante



## LouB (Feb 28, 2018)

New to me.  Not quite sure what year, early 90's for sure.  Just a beautiful work of functional art.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 28, 2018)

Cool bike, love those Campy Deltas.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 28, 2018)

What a beauty! Interesting combination of components with the Campy Delta brakes. That seat is amazing.


----------



## LouB (Feb 28, 2018)

Yes, I'll probably morph everything to C Record over time (as soon as I get a second job!)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 28, 2018)

you can't have my wheels  





also note, you'll spend less money and get better shifting with the 1st or 2nd gen Chorus RD




C-record or Chorus friction shifters are Wonderful with this RD


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 28, 2018)

I am digging the paint job looks like a winter camo scheme of sorts.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 1, 2018)

Lou, as far as dating your bike, this good article dates delta-brake first available in 1986 - http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2014/03/campagnolo-delta-brakes.html
Here's the C-record gruppo from 1986
you probably already knew the delta brakes actually don't match the rest of the bike, but a neat touch




Synchro joined the line in 1989

My cassette hub was introduced in 1991

First Campy Ergo shifting brake levers (Record) were introduced in 1992


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 1, 2018)

Man. The 15 year old in me is now again craving a C Record group hung on Italian steel - the object of many a daydream back in high school. I had the Shimano 600 stuff the gen before what’s on this bike above. Worked well, but no panache. I forgot how cool the C Record rear derailleur and cranks were - pure style.


----------

